# 90 gallon Astatotilapia Latisfaciata and?



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have 12 breeding A. Latisfasciata in a 90 gallon. 3-9 ratio. I moved them from the 60 gallon. Breeding is not a priority, and there are 4 Syno Lucipinnis in the tank. I'm growing out 17 babies, and don't know why I stripped them! They are in a 20 gallon. I really don't have room for babies anymore. I could also add 8 Syno Multies and move the Lucipinnis. What other Vic's would be a good mix with them? I would love an all Victorian tank, but have had trouble understanding which go well together. Open for any suggestions. I've been fortunate enough to keep many cichlids in my lifetime, but few Vics. And, I have multiple sources for fish and should be able to find what is recommended. TIA


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've never kept Vics together, because they hybridize so easily... if I were to try with A. latisfasciata, it might be Ptyochromis sp. "salmon" (male) aka Hippo Point Salmon


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Something like paralabidochromis redfin piebald would add a nice contrast. I'm not sure about their aggression though.

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/ ... hp?id=2635


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks! Also looking at Ruby Green or Flamebacks. I think one other big group would be nice in the 90.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Like the hippo point salmon also!!


----------

